# The Real Game Changer: Driverless Electric Cars



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

Until they can drive 500-600 miles through the night, then probably not.

And that only applies to out West or in the midwest in the US for sure. 

It might be the future and it probably will happen some day, but I don't think that driver-less cars will be the big game changer.

Now, driverless people movers, subways/metros, and electric trains... those could catch on.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

This is what I'm waiting for:


----------

